
Webpack hot reloading you can attach to socket.io server, no express anymore - gcaaa31928
https://github.com/gcaaa31928/webpack-hot-socketio
======
gcaaa31928
Webpack hot reloading you can attach to your own server with socket.io, and
serve your own website by your server

